# New line of plush toys of Animal Crossing



## Boccages (Sep 18, 2015)

I went to my local EB Games shop today and stumbled on this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And this






I bought Isabelle, Cyrus and Kicks. They were all priced 18,95$ CAN


----------



## milkday (Sep 18, 2015)

awwwwww


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 18, 2015)

Kicks is so cute! Cyrus looks like the 'can you not' girl.






Just me?


----------



## Squidward (Sep 18, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Kicks is so cute! Cyrus looks like the 'can you not' girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in tears, ok?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2015)

Isabelle is cute in ANY form! <3 If only I had money to buy her. I already want her Amiibo and Amiibo cards!


----------



## Boccages (Sep 18, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Kicks is so cute! Cyrus looks like the 'can you not' girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha !


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

geez thats expensive, i got fauna and bunnie for like $8 USD each. but nice, those are cute. i never saw those. im not interested in any of those charas tho


----------



## Applelicious (Sep 18, 2015)

Great more money for me to dish out on lol Nintendo sure is making me go broke on buying amiibo's and the amiibo cards that's coming out and now this x.x.. I am looking forward to getting Mr.Resetti and the Isabelle plushie for sure xd..


----------



## mintellect (Sep 18, 2015)

Adorable...but why so expensive...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 18, 2015)

Omg porter looks so cute. And that dj kk looks awesome 

Definitely not worth that much though since they look small and a little weird


----------



## Vida (Sep 18, 2015)

I wonder if they are available in Europe as well...


----------



## enchilada (Sep 18, 2015)

isabelle really let herself go...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

They look nice, but I just picked up some Pokemon plushies the other day, so I'm not interested... :/


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2015)

I want the nookling (((

I'd like to get Cyrus but he looks derp


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 18, 2015)

omfg
omghashddaskjf
i am so jealous of you right now
i need those okay
especially isabelle and kicks


----------



## JeffreyAC (Sep 18, 2015)

Cute but pricy :S


----------



## davroslek (Sep 18, 2015)

I want that Kicks plushie SOOOOOOOO bad. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Esphas (Sep 19, 2015)

finding myself wanting that brewster for some reason


----------



## faithmads (Sep 19, 2015)

i've been desperately searching for a place to find ac plushies for ages!! i want to buy them in-store somewhere in the us, but i've had no luck so far :c these are so cute though, i wish i could get some!!!


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 22, 2015)

I really want the DJ K.K. plush


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 26, 2015)

I WANT THAT KICKS PLUSH AAA AH
I jelly


----------



## Diegoboy (Sep 29, 2015)

Is there a list of which villagers have already been made in plushies?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 29, 2015)

OMG I WANT KICKS 

Not sure about that Isabelle one though haha


----------



## Kerrilea (Sep 29, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Kicks is so cute! Cyrus looks like the 'can you not' girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is by far my favourite thing on the internet today <3
I wasn't planning on picking him up when I saw him at the store, but now I'm tempted to!


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 1, 2015)

I want all of them! I wish the Australian EB Games would get more plushies than just Isabelle, Kapp'n and Tom Nook.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 1, 2015)

oh my goodness
I need that K.K. Slider plushie right now.


----------

